# SSPO



## Ilyas (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello everyone:

I just wanted to get an idea of how or whom to speak to about obtaining informations about SSPO and procedures. Any information about it will be very helpful.

Thank you all, and stay safe out there..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and use this information before the haters around here chew you a new one!

*Mass State Police Certification Unit*
*Danvers *

*978-538-6128*

Special State Police - Executive Office of Public Safety

Thanks for playing on Masscops!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

With English like that, you should be looking for the EsEsPO.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it true that municipalities now accept the MA SSPO? Someone told me recently that a few Milton recruits went through the SSPO......


----------



## JustSayNO (Apr 22, 2009)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Is it true that municipalities now accept the MA SSPO? Someone told me recently that a few Milton recruits went through the SSPO......


No, the Milton Officers that got on in September, graduated from the Municipal academy. Their academy was held at the state police academy in New Braintree. The full-time SSPO is a different academy.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Is it true that municipalities now accept the MA SSPO? Someone told me recently that a few Milton recruits went through the SSPO......


I don't see how. I was under impression that SSPO was a shorter academy. Maybe Milton is doing it though, who knows. Call them and ask, no harm in trying.


----------



## romeobravogolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Ilyas said:


> I just wanted to get an idea of how or whom to speak to about obtaining informations about SSPO and procedures. Any information about it will be very helpful.


*This very website* is full of useful information about SSPO...just use the SEARCH feature!


----------



## Ilyas (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info...


----------

